# Paint Color and Tips - Interior



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am sure you could find the exact color you want by looking through the color charts at almost any paint manufacturer. There isn't a standard color that I know of for new homes. Too many brands call colors by different names. 

If the walls are already painted with latex paint, then no primer is "Needed" but if you have a drastic color change then a coat of tinted primer can go a long way. 

I have always liked painting the baseboards before the carpet goes in, especially if you are planning of caulking where the trim meets the wall. You are almost sure to mark up the walls when removing the trim and leave marks in the trim when nailing it back up.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*paint*

Agree with your sequence and I always use primer. It just gives it that extra clean look.


----------

